# Who is your favorite of the new generation of pianists?



## Sofronitsky

I suppose I should say 'current' favorite, as all our opinions are likely to change.


In any case, share your favorite pianist aged 18 - 35 (I wanted to include somewhere between Haochen Zhang/Benjamin Grosvenor and Alexander Kobrin - whether this is accurate 'generation' or not I don't care.) and your reason why they are your favorite.


----------



## Sofronitsky

I think that Rafal Blechacz is perhaps the greatest young pianist living today. In my book, he stands with the few pianists who can claim to have reached the highest level in technical skills, rubato, and expressionism. I look forward to seeing how his depth of understanding the music he plays develops and increases over time. As it is, though, he is the most interesting young pianist for me to listen to.


----------



## PetrB

The pianist begins playing a few seconds after 02'15''


----------



## realdealblues

I'm honestly not familiar with too many newer pianists. I mainly prefer older recordings with older pianists and I don't really care about things that are "HIP".

But I did hear Inon Barnatan (Born 1979, and I think he's 34 so still under the age of 35 listed in the original post) on the radio one day playing a couple Schubert Piano Sonatas and thought they were excellent.


----------



## Ukko

In one way or another, they all seem mentally deficient to me. Maybe because I expect them to have Hamelin's understanding of Alkan, Sokolov's understanding of Haydn, Weissenberg's understanding of Chopin... well, I could go on, but you must know what I'm doing by now.


----------



## PetrB

Ukko said:


> In one way or another, they all seem mentally deficient to me. Maybe because I expect them to have Hamelin's understanding of Alkan, Sokolov's understanding of Haydn, Weissenberg's understanding of Chopin... well, I could go on, but you must know what I'm doing by now.


I more than tend to agree. The link with the Chopin sounded like one of those 'modeled after' type of performances vs. anything which comes from a deep familiarity with the score and from within the performer. Sort of that imitative 'copy this rendering by a master' approach vs. any sense personal communication or spontaneity.

Of course, there is a school of thought that no one much under forty is going to deliver anything worth much else, and what are these performers supposed to do in the meanwhile, sweep up somewhere?


----------



## Ukko

PetrB said:


> I more than tend to agree. The link with the Chopin sounded like one of those 'modeled after' type of performances vs. anything which comes from a deep familiarity with the score and from within the performer. Sort of that imitative 'copy this rendering by a master' approach vs. any sense personal communication or spontaneity.
> 
> Of course, there is a school of thought that no one much under forty is going to deliver anything worth much else, and what are these performers supposed to do in the meanwhile, sweep up somewhere?


Yeah, that is the obvious problem with my approach. However, there have been notable exceptions, even doing it my way. Perahia in his mid-twenties recorded some very good, thoughtful Schumann, for instance. Peter Serkin recorded some very good Mozart in the late 70s, and looks pretty young on the cover of the RCA LP set containing the K.397 and 475 Fantasias, the K.457 and 533 sonatas, the K.485 and 511 rondos (from 1977).

Hell, there is a good chance that I am a victim of "frozen assets" in my dotage. Some of those young fellers may be super.


----------



## KenOC

Jeremy Denk is a special favorite of mine, aside from all the notoriety he's gotten lately. His repertoire is much broader than his recordings might suggest. Anybody who loves the Goldbergs MUST have his new recording. Not optional.

Another is Vadym Kholodenko, who won the most recent Van Cliburn competition. His "Three Pieces from Petruchka" (recorded) is astonishing. He may turn out to be all flash, but -- what flash!


----------



## Cosmos

Yuja Wang and Daniil Trifonov are two great pianists, IMO. I also really like Benjamin Grosvenor after hearing his performance of Britten's piano concerto


----------



## Sofronitsky

Ukko said:


> In one way or another, they all seem mentally deficient to me. Maybe because I expect them to have Hamelin's understanding of Alkan, Sokolov's understanding of Haydn, Weissenberg's understanding of Chopin... well, I could go on, but you must know what I'm doing by now.


While I agree that the musicians you've listed do have great maturity and depth of understanding in their interpretations, I do not subscribe to the opinion that young pianists cannot provide fine interpretations.

It seems almost ludicrous to me that there is a school of thought dismissing interpretations of great music made by young musicians when sometimes the composers of such music were younger than the performers themselves when they had _created_ the piece in question!

I do respect your opinion, however, and I can see how one can have this opinion if you're into the idea that when a composer creates a masterpiece that composer has created something beyond their own being and understanding.


----------



## PetrB

Sofronitsky said:


> While I agree that the musicians you've listed do have great maturity and depth of understanding in their interpretations, I do not subscribe to the opinion that young pianists cannot provide fine interpretations.
> 
> It seems almost ludicrous to me that there is a school of thought dismissing interpretations of great music made by young musicians when sometimes the composers of such music were younger than the performers themselves when they had _created_ the piece in question!
> 
> I do respect your opinion, however, and I can see how one can have this opinion if you're into the idea that when a composer creates a masterpiece that composer has created something beyond their own being and understanding.


There were only so many master composers who were also master performers.

There are many pieces which are generally thought 'not for the young,' and the technical aspects of those are not the hurdle, nor is it a matter of something as basic or 'simple,' of not getting the flow of the musical narrative, understanding and bringing out the architecture, if you will.

Some pieces are now understood to require outside life experience which, without being anything directly applicable to the performance of the piece, nonetheless give a depth of emotional experience within the performer which is then brought to the piece, a depth which is nigh impossible for even the most intelligent and emotionally sensitive younger performer to deliver.

Too, with much of the now standard repertoire, we have a collective history of incredible in-depth performances by mature performing masters. The bar, de facto, has been raised on expectations of what we hear.

You might be a very fine young player, with all the technique and something to say, but when it comes to concertizing, you are up against Claudio Arrau, Wilhelm Kempff, etc when playing that Beethoven Sonata or Mozart Concerto.

The Chopin performance you posted did to me sound like an 'imitative' of all that is really good and within the style rendering -- we would say 'the piece is not yet entirely his.' Was it bad? Not in any way, really, but his psychological age, to me, was showing. Sometimes, too, if you make too many nods in the direction of other great performances, the chance of your performance sounding fresh and spontaneous exponentially decreases.

I already said, with some real humor I hope, that just because a fine performer is still young, one cannot expect them to stay out of the business of performing until they are forty years old 

There is a reason, though, that most young pianists are expected by management and others within the industry to first essay performances of the mid to late romantic repertoire. That repertoire is more 'forgiving,' i.e. broad strokes and panache and technical displays are suitable, without a requirement for the emotional maturity and depth of refinement now expected if one is playing Beethoven, Bach, Mozart, etc.


----------



## Ukko

Sofronitsky said:


> [...]
> I do respect your opinion, however, and I can see how one can have this opinion if you're into the idea that when a composer creates a masterpiece that composer has created something beyond their own being and understanding.


 Also note my post (#7) that mentions exceptions. In _PetrB_'s post (#11) he mentions 'outside' life experience. That may be a factor in the 'depth' of interpretations, I dunno. I _am_ pretty sure that outside life experience differs among individuals, both in substance and in how the substance is assimilated. This is why copying an interpretation by Arrau or Horowitz is unlikely to be wholly successful - those guys had life experiences that shaped their minds, and you ain't going to have those experiences.

Argh... I just had a zephyr-thought drift through - that those experiences happened in a world that is gone forever, and that is somehow significant... what? How? Jeez, this whole post may be an example of mental flatulence, eh?


----------



## Ravndal

I really have no idea. At least my favorites is alive though.


----------



## shadowdancer

If new generation means "still alive": Murray Perahia, Daniel Barenboim and Ivo Pogorelich

If new generation means "young": Yundi Li (Chopin) and Lang Lang (Prokofiev 3)


----------



## Vaneyes

Within the last twenty years and a good bit into the future...Lewis, Berezovsky, Demidenko, MAH, Feltsman, Melnikov, Mustonen, Sudbin, Bavouzet, Tharaud, Angelich, Boffard. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Within the stated age range, I'd vote for Denis Matsuev.


----------



## Animato

Do you know Antii Siraala's record of Beethoven Sonatas? it is very "mature" and one of the best beethoven recordings, I listened to.
but there are other excellent young pianists:
Frederic Chiu (for Prokoffiev and Chopin)
Joseph Moog (for Rachmaninov)
Ingolff Wunder (for Chopin and Ravel)
Benjamin Grosvenor has already been mentioned
Vanessa Wagner (her Ravel CD is amazing)
Anna Vinnitskaya (Ravel)
Freddy Kempf

and then there is Martin Stadtfeld, who studied here in Frankfurt am Main (Germany) where I am living.
His Bach-Recordings are extraordinary. But I did not like is Schubert-CD. Sorry, Martin. :tiphat:


----------



## Alypius

Emerging in the last decade:
*Paul Lewis (especially for his recent Schubert, also his Beethoven cycle)
*Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (especially for his Debussy and Ravel; didn't care for his Bartok; haven't heard his new Beethoven)
*Olli Mustonen (especially for his Scriabin; haven't heard his Beethoven, which got some tough reviews)
*Yefgeny Sudbin (especially for his Scriabin)
*Christophe Rousset (harpsichordist rather than pianist)
*Alexander Melnikov (especially for his Shostakovich)
*Freddy Kempf (especially for his Prokofiev)
*Denis Matsuev (especially for his Tchaikovsky)
*Vadim Kholodenko (the youngest of these; I enjoyed his winning performances at the Van Cliburn competition)
*Beatrice Rana (finished 2nd at the Van Cliburn last summer; another fine new talent)

Mid-career, very active, even prolific:
*Marc-Andre Hamelin (for pioneering all manner of lesser-known composers: Alkan, Busoni, Godowsky, Medtner, Rzewski, Szymanowksi; also extraordinary range of performances from Haydn to Albeniz, Bernstein, and Shostakovich)
*Leif Ove Andsnes (especially for his Grieg and Schumann)
*Andras Schiff (his Bach Well-Tempered box; his recent Diabelli Variations; his Janacek)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I tend to listen to older recordings but one Pianist who immediately stands out for me is Yuja Wang. I haven't heard anything from her which hasn't seized my attention. Her recent recording of Prokofiev and Rachmaninov particularly impressed me (as did Dudamel).

There only other two which come to mind, though I am nowhere near as familiar with their works at present are Paul Lewis and Benjamin Grosvenor.


----------



## Stavrogin

Prokofiev's 2nd piano concerto has become my test for young pianists. A test that not many dare take.

Yuja Wang and Vinnitskaja did it briliantly - on par with the benchmark performance of the great Ashkenazy in my opinion.
Yeol Eum Son quite good.
Kissin not so much.
Lang Lang I did not like.


----------



## treeza

Yuja Wang... I really like her version of Proko 2


----------



## Vlelf

I like Yujia Wang, especially her Beethoven and Rachmaninov. Another pianist, Xiaomei Zhu was born in 1949. But she was not known till the 2000s. If this could be counted as "new generation", I would highly recommend her _Goldberg Variations_.


----------



## DavidA

Yuja Wang is extremely talented. She has the ability to make you listen.

Benjamin Grosvenor is another highly musical young pianist.


----------



## DavidA

Vlelf said:


> I like Yujia Wang, especially her Beethoven and Rachmaninov. Another pianist, Xiaomei Zhu was born in 1949. But she was not known till the 2000s. If this could be counted as "new generation", I would highly recommend her _Goldberg Variations_.


Born 1949? That's just two years after me and I'm a pensioner! Not exactly new generation!


----------



## DavidA

PetrB said:


> You might be a very fine young player, with all the technique and something to say, but when it comes to concertizing, you are up against Claudio Arrau, Wilhelm Kempff, etc when playing that Beethoven Sonata or Mozart Concerto.
> 
> etc.


I've just heard a young man of 15 play the Beethoven sonata 32 in a competition. Now to me this is absolutely ridiculous. I don't know who advised him that it seemed a terrible choice at that age as it is the sort of music that should be lived with for many years. We have all the wisdom of Arrau, Kempff, Serkin, Brendel, et al.
It seems to me an incredible lack of wisdom on someone's part that youngsters want to play this music in public at such a young age. 
I believe that there are some tremendous young pianists around today. But they do need to mature into the music they are playing. Yet we have young pianists recording Beethoven sonata cycles in their early 20s. Surely some patience is needed!


----------



## Blancrocher

DavidA said:


> I believe that there are some tremendous young pianists around today. But they do need to mature into the music they are playing. Yet we have young pianists recording Beethoven sonata cycles in their early 20s. Surely some patience is needed!


Of course, they can always do like Alfred Brendel--a pianist I greatly admire--and crank out new cycles every 10 years or so as they gain in maturity and insight (and change record labels).


----------



## treeza

Forgot to mention Yundi and Conrad Tao


----------



## DavidA

Blancrocher said:


> Of course, they can always do like Alfred Brendel--a pianist I greatly admire--and crank out new cycles every 10 years or so as they gain in maturity and insight (and change record labels).


Brendel was 33 when he made his first cycle for Vox so at least he had had time to assimilate the music.


----------



## helpmeplslol

Boris Giltburg .He also has a blog where he analyzed Ravel's piano concerto pretty thoroughly.


----------



## Blancrocher

helpmeplslol said:


> Boris Giltburg .He also has a blog where he analyzed Ravel's piano concerto pretty thoroughly.


Very interesting blog--thanks for the mention of it!

http://borisgiltburg.wordpress.com/


----------



## Couac Addict

This article springs to mind...

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/14/arts/music/yuja-wang-and-kirill-gerstein-lead-a-new-piano-generation.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## helpmeplslol

Blancrocher said:


> Very interesting blog--thanks for the mention of it!
> 
> http://borisgiltburg.wordpress.com/


It sure is. Also check out his rendition of La Valse. I found it captivating for the entire duration.


----------



## Ukko

helpmeplslol said:


> It sure is. Also check out his rendition of La Valse. I found it captivating for the entire duration.


I am not in the right mental place for hearing 'La Valse", but am interested in the surname. Not 'Goldberg' - Gold-mountain, but 'Giltburg' - Golden-town. Hollywood in the '20s?


----------



## helpmeplslol

Haha yeah that's where he was born for sure.


----------



## worov

Dear PetrB, you said :



> I more than tend to agree. The link with the Chopin sounded like one of those 'modeled after' type of performances vs. anything which comes from a deep familiarity with the score and from within the performer. Sort of that imitative 'copy this rendering by a master' approach vs. any sense personal communication or spontaneity.
> 
> Of course, there is a school of thought that no one much under forty is going to deliver anything worth much else, and what are these performers supposed to do in the meanwhile, sweep up somewhere?


I think several young pianists (or violonists, cellists, any instrumentists) have recorded some very fine recording at a young age. I will name two exemples :









Now, I'm sure you will agree with that Beethoven's opus 111 require maturity from the performer. Same for Schumann's Symphonic Studies and Toccata.

Ivo Pogorelich has recorded this when he was 24 years old. You may not agree, but I happen to think that this recording is amazing (especially the Schumann Studies).

Now, let's have a look at this one :









Gustav Mahler requires maturity too, doesn't he ? You bet ! But Maestro Furtwängler thought young Fischer-Dieskau was mature enough to sing these lieder. Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau was 26 when he recorded _Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen_ and 30 when he recorded _Kindertotenlieder_. I think the interpretation in this recording is wonderful.

However I agree with you : I highly enjoy musicians when they age : Claudio Arrau, Vladimir Horowitz, Karl Böhm, Arthur Rubinstein, Rostropovitch, Salvatore Accardo. Many of them tend to get better with age.


----------



## stevens

1) Yuja Wang - for her perfection
2) Yeol Eum Son - for her smooth, delicious, graceful playing
3) HJ Lim - for her powerful, artistical, expressive, explosive playing


----------



## musicrom

I'm a bit biased and uninformed, as I've only listened in person to one professional pianist, but *Daniil Trifonov* gave a great performance of Rach 2. It looks like he's only been mentioned once, so figured I'd name him as my "favorite" of the new generation of pianists.


----------



## stevens

musicrom said:


> I'm a bit biased and uninformed, as I've only listened in person to one professional pianist, but *Daniil Trifonov* gave a great performance of Rach 2. It looks like he's only been mentioned once, so figured I'd name him as my "favorite" of the new generation of pianists.


Yes he is great! But listen to Yuja Wangs version,(youtube) she really blows me away!
Alice sara Ott is very good to. Listen to her performance in Griegs pianoconcerto (youtube)


----------



## zvioliny

My favorite so far that I have seen is Umi Garrett, but she is really young (something like 13). Daniil Trifonov is also very good.


----------



## stevens

Aimi Kobayaschi is fabulous! This is one of the best performances of chopin pianoconcerto 2 that I have heard:
She is just 13 or 14 when she played this!


----------



## Crystal

Lang Lang 
Yuja Wang
Cho Seong-Jin
Tiffany Poon


----------



## Pugg

Danill Trifinov.
Yevgeny Sudbin.
Joseph Moog.


----------



## Joe B

Gabriela Martinez, here playing "Rachmaninoff Piano concerto No 2, 1st Movement"


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I have only heard Steven Osborne's recording of Rachmaninov's Preludes, but based on that he is quite a talent.


----------



## CDs

He's been mentioned a few times in this thread but I like Yevgeny Sudbin.


----------



## Crystal

Yuja Wang and Lang Lang.


----------



## Judith

helpmeplslol said:


> Boris Giltburg .He also has a blog where he analyzed Ravel's piano concerto pretty thoroughly.


He is very good. As mentioned on another post, saw him live a year and a half ago with RLPO and he was good. Met him afterwards and he was nice!!


----------



## Ras

Yesterday I listened to a young pianist playing *John Field's Nocturnes on a cd from Decca (2016)* : *Elizabeth Joy Roe * is the name - she must be very talented, because hearing her playing made a bigger impression on me than hearing *Birgitte Engerer's * Chopin Nocturnes on Harmonia Mundi...

If *Konstantin Lifschzits *isn't too old to be new I've got to say that I really enjoyed the Bach cds he recorded for Orfeo. I have the Art of Fugue and the piano concertos.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Trifonov. Was totally blown away by his performance of Rachmaninov 3 at the RFH with Ashkenazy/Philharmonia. Love his Chopin and Liszt DG CDs. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## HenryPenfold

HenryPenfold said:


> Trifonov. Was totally blown away by his performance of Rachmaninov 3 at the RFH with Ashkenazy/Philharmonia. Love his Chopin and Liszt DG CDs. :clap::clap::clap:


In 2015 (couldn't see how to edit my original post)


----------



## Josquin13

Here's a list of the pianists of the younger generation that have impressed me, &/or who I'd like to hear more of (placed in the order in which they came into my mind):

1. Hinrich Alpers--his recording of the complete works of Ravel is very fine, with lots of fresh new insights. I've heard his Schumann is excellent too. On You Tube, I like how softly & quietly Alpers plays the Adagio of Beethoven's 5th Piano Concerto--his interpretation is Arrau-like, in that respect:










2. David Fray--I've enjoyed Fray's Bach Concertos CD immensely, & plan to buy more of his recordings in the future, as he appears to be an exceptionally gifted pianist:






















3. Yvegeny Sudbin--While I prefer Horowitz & others in Scriabin to Sudbin, I did like Sudbin's Ravel Gaspard de la Nuit, and thought his Scarlatti was good too.






4. Florian Uhlig--a very good set of the complete Ravel piano works. I've yet to hear Uhlig's survey of the complete solo piano works of Robert Schumann on Hänssler, but plan to when it is released in a box set:










5. Martin Stadtfeld--I've enjoyed Stadtfeld's two Bach Concerto discs, and to a degree his Schubert. His highly ornamental Goldberg Variations are worth hearing too, but I wasn't overwhelmed by his Bach WTC, nor Stadtfeld's occasional tendency for quick tempi in music that most other pianists don't play as fast (for example, you might listen to how he plays the opening to Schumann's Kinderscenen in the 3rd link below).














6. Bertrand Chamayou--another fine complete Ravel set. Though I wasn't as keen on Chamayou's Liszt "Years of Pilgrimage", despite the favorable reviews & awards it received from the British rags. Perhaps I need to go back to it.










7. Rafal Blechacz--one of the better new Bach discs I've heard in recent years. His Chopin & Szymanowski have received strong reviews, as well:


















8. Romain Descharmes--I was first impressed by Descharmes Beethoven playing via a complete set of the Violin Sonatas 1-10. I've since bought a Ravel recording by him that also impressed me. Descharmes recent survey of Saint-Saens 5 Piano Concertos has received very favorable reviews, but I've not heard it.






















9. François Chaplin: I've enjoyed listening to Chaplin's award winning complete survey of Debussy solo piano works (especially the Preludes Book 2 & 12 Etudes), though his interpretations can be slightly different at times from the norm (not necessarily a bad thing, besides, the entire Debussy set can be heard on You Tube, so you can decide for yourself--see link below); as well as a very fine recording of Debussy Four Hand piano music, with pianist Philippe Cassard, which is a stand out among recordings made in recent decades, IMO. His Chopin, Scriabin, and Schubert have received good reviews, too:

























https://www.amazon.com/2-Pianos-Mai...42237&sr=1-1&keywords=cassard+chaplin+debussy

10. Igor Levit--I thought his set of Late Beethoven Piano Sonatas was very fine, & particularly liked the clarity & definition that Levit brings to the dense fugal passages of the Hammerklavier, etc. Though I've not heard Levit's Bach 6 Partitas or Goldbergs:






11. Hannes Minnaar--I first heard Minnaar on a Rachmaninov/Ravel disc and was pleasantly surprised. As it turned out, this debut recording later won the prestigious Edison Award in the Netherlands:










12. Lisa de la Salle: another talented French pianist:










13. Boris Giltburg--I've liked his Schumann, but haven't heard anything else:






14. Caspar Frantz--the nephew of pianist Justus Frantz: I've liked his Bach French Suites, Schumann, and Haydn Piano Concertos 1 & 2:













https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL92Cw-rAuc5_Ql7axzZBMorDn-ZfKlFCH

15. Herbert Schuch: Excellent Ravel Miroirs:






16. Javier Perianes: a fine Spanish pianist, a former student of Josep Colom:










17. Luis Fernando Pérez: Pérez is a recent discovery for me, & I think he plays the Spanish composers--Mompou, Albéniz, & Granados--exceptionally well:





https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8360223--mompou-oeuvres-pour-piano









18. Francesco Tristano (sometimes Schlimé)--Tristano is an eclectic pianist, who plays his own music, & works by various contemporary/modern composers, etc. I've liked some of his Bach recordings, as well as his Ravel & Prokofiev Piano Concertos:










19. Lucas & Arthur Jussen--the brothers are exceptionally gifted, IMO:






























20. Anna Vinnitskaya: another gifted young pianist. I've liked her Prokofiev, Shostakovich, & Ravel, but not so much her Beethoven, which wasn't mercurial or witty enough for me:









https://www.amazon.com/Ravel-Miroir...F8&qid=1525034872&sr=1-1&keywords=ravel+naive

21. Most recently, I've liked the playing of pianist Oliver Schnyder from the Oliver Schnyder Piano Trio, especially in their superb set of Beethoven Piano Trios, and see that he's now recording as a soloist (though I've not yet heard any of his solo CDs):

https://www.amazon.com/Ludwig-Van-B...pID=51fG1Ros56L&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pr...id=1525035832&sr=8-4&keywords=oliver+schnyder
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Three-...id=1525035832&sr=8-1&keywords=oliver+schnyder

I haven't gotten to Danill Trifonov, Vanessa Wagner, David Jalbert, Denis Matsuev, Jan Lisiecki, Vincent Larderet, Olivier Chauzu, Yulianna Avdeeva, Evgeni Bozhanov, Alexander Melnikov, Nelson Goerner, Emmanuel Strosser, Steven Osborne, Benjamin Grosvenor, Claire Désert, Céliméne Daudet, or Cordelia Williams (except for bits & pieces on You Tube). & I'd like to hear Stephane Ginsburgh's recent set of Prokofiev Piano Sonatas 1-9, which has received strong reviews.

Not quite as young as they used to be, but still impressive, among today's pianists:

Fazil Say
Helene Grimaud
Roland Pontinen
Florent Boffard
Ivo Janssen
Philippe Bianconi
Dubravka Tomsic
Nelson Freire
Maria-Joao Pires
Michel Dalberto
etc. etc.

There are also a bunch of young Italian pianists that have impressed me in recent years (so I'll group them together):

Pietro De Maria-a student of Maria Tipo. De Maria's Bach WTC Books 1 & 2 are excellent, but I've not been as keen on his complete solo works of Chopin survey--though I may need to spend more time with it.

Andrea Bacchetti-Bacchetti's early Bach recordings for the Dynamic label (& Decca) were very good, but it wasn't until I heard his Bach French Suites for Sony that I became more of a fan. Indeed, it's probably my favorite recording of the French Suites on piano, alongside Edward Aldwell's recording for Hänssler. I couldn't find Bacchetti's Sony recording on You Tube, but here he is playing a French Suite live:





https://www.amazon.com/J-S-Bach-Fre...qid=1525041250&sr=1-4&keywords=bacchetti+bach

Gianluca Cascioli--Cascioli can be one of the more interesting pianists I've heard today. I've particularly liked him in Beethoven & Debussy, and he plays modern composers too--Boulez, Schoenberg, Webern, etc.:


















Francesco Pietmontesi-Swiss, but of Italian heritage:














I've yet to get to Alessio Bax, Carlo Grante, Francesco Libetta, Ludovico Einaudi, and I haven't heard enough of Maurizio Baglini either.

Well, that about covers it, at least, from my perspective, though I'm sure I've forgotten some pianists that deserved to be mentioned on my list. (Edit: such as Leon McCawley, who I've just remembered now.)


----------



## Rogerx

Yvegeny Sudbin/Martin Stadtfeld/ Bertrand Chamayou/ Rafal Blechacz/ Igor Levit/ Joseph Moog/ Alexandre Tharaud , in no particular order but on top: Daniil Trifonov.


----------



## endelbendel

Yes. i heard Barnaton in concert with Alicia Weilerstein. He soloed Bach concerto - thoughtful lyrical and personal. i spoke to him after - a gracious personality. His recording of Ravel, Gaspard de la Nuit is one of the best: menacing and explanatory with lovely piano timbre.


----------



## Rubens

Daniil Trifonov


----------



## nobilmente

*Beatrice Rana is one I have a lot of time for...*

Nice interview:


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> Yvegeny Sudbin/Martin Stadtfeld/ Bertrand Chamayou/ Rafal Blechacz/ Igor Levit/ Joseph Moog/ Alexandre Tharaud , in no particular order but on top: Daniil Trifonov.







Boris Giltburg plays Prokofiev Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16

I do add ; Boris Giltburg


----------



## flamencosketches

I don't know any young pianists. It seems like Trifonov is the guy to beat right now, no? What are some essential recordings of his?


----------

